
Issues of “Counterspy” Are Now Online - secondary
https://gizmodo.com/thanks-to-the-cia-issues-of-the-agencys-most-hated-mag-1823659934
======
radicaldreamer
What's the modern version of something like Counterspy? Covert Action
Quarterly seems to be defunct (although they claim to be relaunching in 2018)
and something like Wikileaks is too much raw info and not enough informed
analysis.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
For informed analysis, probably Stratfor. Definitely not free, though.

[https://www.stratfor.com](https://www.stratfor.com)

~~~
willstrafach
FYI they’re known to be a joke.

------
cm2187
Isn't revealing the name of a CIA agent a crime under Uas laws?

~~~
eecc
Named an agent that had already been exposed earlier. It’s borderline
breznevian to blame people for calling the sky blue

~~~
golergka
I don't know about this particular situation, but in theory, an agent can be
"exposed" through channel that can be not completely trustworthy, so
interested parties might not be entirely convicted - and reprinting this
information through a magazine printed by ex-agents gives it much more
credibility.

